# Hey Mike! Steel Cross Bike?



## mrdelprete (Jun 4, 2010)

_Originally Posted by bikesdirect
We have entry level full 4130 bikes coming this spring
Plus a really nice DB 4130 CX bike with Apex group late spring
and 2 other CX 4130 bikes in the $500 range for spring_adding lots of steel bikes
and in the future we will have them at all levels 

I really want to see the $500 4130 CX bike! I am almost ready to pull the trigger on a Motobecane Fantom, but waiting to see if I like the steel ones better! How much longer?


----------



## bikesdirect (Sep 9, 2006)

mrdelprete said:


> _Originally Posted by bikesdirect
> We have entry level full 4130 bikes coming this spring
> Plus a really nice DB 4130 CX bike with Apex group late spring
> and 2 other CX 4130 bikes in the $500 range for spring_adding lots of steel bikes
> ...



The Apex CX bike is coming in about 2 months
I have had sourcing issues with the inexpensive [sub $500 4130 bike] and it will be at least 6 months off

The DB4130 CX bike with Apex is going to be rather nice; but more in the $750 range


----------



## mrdelprete (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice! Apex steel for $750 sounds like its worth the wait. I should have enough more saved by then. I will get to be one of the first reviews as well! Whoo hoo!


----------



## Dave Runger (Dec 11, 2008)

bikesdirect said:


> The Apex CX bike is coming in about 2 months


Hey Mike, any update on when this bike will be available? Steel-cyclocross-Apex sounds like an awesome combo, especially if it's decently spec'd and priced around $750.

Thanks. I feel like a kid waiting for Christmas.


----------



## Sesom (Jun 12, 2011)

Isn't steel heavy? Are these steel bikes light?


----------



## Dave Runger (Dec 11, 2008)

Sesom said:


> Isn't steel heavy? Are these steel bikes light?


Yes, steel is heavier than other materials. (Although I don't know exactly how much these rumored bikes are going to weigh.) But aluminum rides harsh, carbon is fragile (and expensive), and titanium is expensive. Each material has a weakness. For me, if I must select one from heavy, harsh, fragile, or expensive -- I choose heavy, especially if we're talking about just 5 pounds or so. I've definitely got 5 pounds of fat that I could lose first.

I actually just got back from a ride on a sub-20-pound carbon fiber road bike, and it did feel nice to ride something so light, but it doesn't really seem to make THAT much of a difference in terms of how fast and how far I can ride (with the comparison being made to the ridiculously heavy steel 1978 Peugeot that I rode for 3 years). I also did a test ride on a bikesdirect Le Champion Titanium (via Craigslist) and had the same experience: the lightness of the bike didn't seem to make all too much difference in how the bike accelerated or how fast I could ride it. I don't feel that the light weight of titanium is worth the cost, at least for me personally.

I'm not looking to use this CX bike (if it ever comes on the market...) for racing, which makes the weight matter even less. I'm looking to use it for commuting, getting groceries, going for 70 mile rides on the weekends with the freedom to wander off onto a gravel road, and some touring. My hope is that this bike will be fun, comfortable, reliable, durable, inexpensive, and -- although perhaps not the speediest steed out there -- quick enough to get the job done pleasurably.


----------



## Sesom (Jun 12, 2011)

Dave Runger said:


> Yes, steel is heavier than other materials. (Although I don't know exactly how much these rumored bikes are going to weigh.) But aluminum rides harsh, carbon is fragile (and expensive), and titanium is expensive. Each material has a weakness. For me, if I must select one from heavy, harsh, fragile, or expensive -- I choose heavy, especially if we're talking about just 5 pounds or so. I've definitely got 5 pounds of fat that I could lose first.
> 
> I actually just got back from a ride on a sub-20-pound carbon fiber road bike, and it did feel nice to ride something so light, but it doesn't really seem to make THAT much of a difference in terms of how fast and how far I can ride (with the comparison being made to the ridiculously heavy steel 1978 Peugeot that I rode for 3 years). I also did a test ride on a bikesdirect Le Champion Titanium (via Craigslist) and had the same experience: the lightness of the bike didn't seem to make all too much difference in how the bike accelerated or how fast I could ride it. I don't feel that the light weight of titanium is worth the cost, at least for me personally.
> 
> I'm not looking to use this CX bike (if it ever comes on the market...) for racing, which makes the weight matter even less. I'm looking to use it for commuting, getting groceries, going for 70 mile rides on the weekends with the freedom to wander off onto a gravel road, and some touring. My hope is that this bike will be fun, comfortable, reliable, durable, inexpensive, and -- although perhaps not the speediest steed out there -- quick enough to get the job done pleasurably.


Thanks for replying, I am new to this stuff, makes sense.


----------



## drutah (Jun 18, 2011)

I'm new to this forum and learning about cycling--what accounts for the new popularity in steel now?


----------



## BlueGrassBlazer (Aug 4, 2009)

First of all steel isn't necessarily heavy. With the addition of new alloy mixes the tubes are thinner and some steel frames come in under 3 lbs. I've seen steel bikes in the 16 lb range which rivals anything else out there. You can also go from a 16 lb racing bike to a 35 lb cross country touring bike that can carry 60 lbs of gear. No other material is that versatile. 
Light steel isn't inexpensive. Some of these frames are pricey but they rival the prices of nice carbon frames...and they won't crack. Cheap steel on the other hand is heavy relative to lighter frames but when the entire bike and rider are considered, it's additional weight isn't significant. Some argue that a pound is a pound regardless. That argument is for another day.
Here's a link to some frame builders and what they do: http://www.richardsachs.com/site/how-frames-are-made/
The short answer to your question is because steel gives you the best ride, is now nearly as light as any other material, and can be crafted into untold shapes and styles by anyone with a tool shop and the will to learn. 
Good luck


----------



## RocktonRider (Jan 11, 2011)

But the most important question still remains unanswered: *Mike, how much longer 'til we see some steel 'cross bikes?*


----------

